

“Considered harmful” articles considered harmful - nitrix

Am I the only one?
======
PaulHoule
This meme has been circulating for almost as long as the considered harmful.
Now I think it's time for

""Considered Harmful" articles considered harmful" articles considered
harmful.

And proof by induction demonstrates that a countably infinite number of
subjects can be generated by this method.

In other news, the Russians now have an "anti anti missile missile missile"

~~~
krapp
Are you suggesting we should consider considering consider harmful harmful
harmful?

------
dalke
See
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)
from 28 December 2002, titled: “Considered Harmful” Essays Considered Harmful
.

